# Shipping puppies?



## GSWLV (Sep 18, 2010)

We are looking at a breeder who is too far for us to go see. She's 12hrs away from us. We were thinking of shipping the puppy to us. The breeder has done it before and is experient on it. I'm not fond of the idea because I hear that a puppy at around 8weeks old is going thru a fearful phase. I really think that an airplane would be a traumatic experience for a puppy at any time. So would you do it? The breeder can meet us half way but it still a long drive and my husband doesn't want to do it. If it was about 3 or 4 hrs away we would definitely drive and get him/her. Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

A 6 hour drive isn't long. You'll be there before you know it. And the drive home will be more interesting with a puppy in the car.  

I'd do the drive rather than fly a puppy, however there are other factors involved. Many puppies survive flights every day, a few don't. Take into consideration the time of year and the temperature. While the cargo hold is termperature controlled, there's the time spent waiting to be loaded and unloaded. Is there a direct flight? Dogs DO get misplaced on connections. 

Continental has the best reputation for shipping dogs. Delta is supposed to be good, but I've heard of too many missed dogs from them.


----------



## GSWLV (Sep 18, 2010)

unfortunately no direct flights at all (i've checked). I do get worried about connections and the horror stories about missing puppies. It would be shipped at the end of October if that's the way we have to do it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Drive, stay over in a hotel, drive back?


----------



## GSWLV (Sep 18, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Drive, stay over in a hotel, drive back?


Please don't drill on my husband but he's the one who is doesn't believe in driving so far for a dog. Don't get me wrong, he likes them and wants one. Just don't want me to drive by myself to get one and rather just have it brought to us. I much rather do the drive (and thought about driving 1/2 way too). But with my kid at school, someone will have to stay behind and due to his job, it's easier for me to go! He really doesn't want me to UGH men!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a 12 hour drive is a short sacrifice to get a pup.
the breeder is welling to meet you half way
and that's still to much of a drive for your husband.
if you're not willing to drive 12 hours or
6 hours for a pup how much time are you willing
to give up raising the pup?

we were going to drive from Pa. (east coast) to Texas
to get our pup. we caught a break in the weather
so our puppy was flown to us. our 9 week old pup
arrived healthy and with no fear issues. i think
some of that fear stuff has to do with pup
having strong nerves. our breeder took care of
the sound temperment and strong nerves.

i think you should drive 12 hours for your pup
and driving 6 hours is nothing. i'm ok with flying a pup.



GSWLV said:


> We are looking at a breeder who is too far for us to go see. She's 12hrs away from us. We were thinking of shipping the puppy to us. The breeder has done it before and is experient on it. I'm not fond of the idea because I hear that a puppy at around 8weeks old is going thru a fearful phase. I really think that an airplane would be a traumatic experience for a puppy at any time. So would you do it? The breeder can meet us half way but it still a long drive and my husband doesn't want to do it. If it was about 3 or 4 hrs away we would definitely drive and get him/her. Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## GSWLV (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh, my husband just doesn't want me driving by myself the 6 or 12hrs, that's it. It has nothing to do with the time spent raising a puppy, trust me. It's all about the drive and doing it by myself. He worries about me and I appreciate that in a man.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As an adult, you may have to put your foot down and not allow being controlled and babied like that. Let him worry, he'll survive. Surely many millions of women have spent six hours of driving on their own and came out of it just fine. 

But for shipping, puppy should be fine too. If the pup is of solid nerve and mind, they'll shake the experience off like it is nothing. A pup that is traumatized by a shipping experience would have gotten traumatized by just about anything, including a six hour car drive.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I would be reluctant to ship dogs. I know about too many horror stories. Dogs left for long periods of time in shipping crates in the elements in the extreme heat or extreme cold and often without water. Dog spending long periods of time on the tarmac in close proximity to the deafening roar of jet engines and other support equipment they can be so loud that can cause extreme pain and permanent hearing loss. Just because there is water in a crate at the start of the trip doesn’t mean the water will be there the whole trip as often handling this so rough that any water is spilt. I’ve heard stories of containers being dropped and breaking open and the dogs running loose at the airport. I’ve heard stories of well-meaning workers opening up the cages to try to give the animals water, and the animals get out and run off. Ect…
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/08/05/national/main6744756.shtml

http://www.examiner.com/dogs-in-national/mysterious-dog-death-during-airline-transport-leaves-owners-full-of-questions-and-grief

http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/dog-lost-delta-flight-airline-offers-200/story?id=10605443

http://www.petflight.com/pet_travel_reports
　
If your husband is so worried about you being alone. Isn’t there a local friend or relative that might have the time to take a road trip. Sometimes taking a road trip is one of the few ways of having some quality time with someone. If you could find someone that is a good driver and has a drivers license; it also might prove beneficial to be able to switch off drivers. Going on a road trip is a good way to have a captive audience with each other so you really can get to know each other better. Road trips can help build or break relationships.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Just to get a direct flight, I'll drive a few hours to a larger airport. You also have to consider that some airports don't have the appropriate sized plane for a dog kennel. My local airports, Cincinnati and Dayton are too small, but if I drive 2 hours to Indianapolis or Columbus, Ohio, I could have a dog shipped there. 

Since you have some time to decide, find out the crate size for the puppy. Luckily it will be a small size. Then call, Continental, Dental and American and ask if it's even possible to fly the dog to you, and be flexible on other airports.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

DogGone said:


> If your husband is so worried about you being alone. Isn’t there a local friend or relative that might have the time to take a road trip. Sometimes taking a road trip is one of the few ways of having some quality time with someone. If you could find someone that is a good driver and has a drivers license; it also might prove beneficial to be able to switch off drivers. Going on a road trip is a good way to have a captive audience with each other so you really can get to know each other better. Road trips can help build or break relationships.


A road trip is a great idea. Or maybe even take a family trip over a long weekend.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

6 hours isn't long at all. We did it...but what we did was make a mini trip out of it! We had a great time and would do it again!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree I plan to check out Crooked Creek when I go to MO and it is at least 7 hours from where I will be living then 7 hours back. It is defiantly a good price to pay to get a great pup and be able to see the facility for yourself.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would be to afraid of shipping if you can not get a direct flight. 6 hours is a piece of cake. I have drove to Minneapolis MN which is 6-7 no problem. How about this, do you have a friend or family member that could tag along with you? Maybe that would make hubby more comfortable.

Grab the cell phone and GPS and get the pup!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

GSWLV said:


> Oh, my husband just doesn't want me driving by myself the 6 or 12hrs, that's it. It has nothing to do with the time spent raising a puppy, trust me. It's all about the drive and doing it by myself. He worries about me and I appreciate that in a man.


Ok, I’ll sound like a real stinker, but here goes (with a smile on my face, of course)….. 

Tell your husband to put a sock in his ear!! He’s not “going to let you” drive 6 hours to pick up a puppy??? What??!! Good grief!! It would be a cold day in h*** before my DH told me what I could or could not do!! Your hubby won’t let you drive 6-hours by yourself? I’m not sure what there is for him to be so worried about. You’re a big girl now, right? You can do it, I know you can!! Sure things can happen but those same things can happen 10 minutes from your house, too. 
Sorry, I just have no time for overly possessive and/or controlling spouses, husband or wife. 

Does your hubby really want this puppy?? Sounds like he is coming up with excuses not to get it. Maybe you need to find a breeder closer to home, say, less than an hour away.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

frillint1 said:


> I agree I plan to check out Crooked Creek when I go to MO and it is at least 7 hours from where I will be living then 7 hours back. It is defiantly a good price to pay to get a great pup and be able to see the facility for yourself.


This is a good point. You'll be able to see the facility and meet the little guy.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

My husband wouldn't want me driving alone for 6 or 12 hours either. Although he doesn't tell me what I can and cannot do, I do respect his feelings. So I don't blame you for trying to find alternatives. 

Someone had the idea of driving to a larger airport which may provide direct flights. If driving under any circumstances (road trip/vacation) is out of the question, I think this is a good idea.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSWLV said:


> We are looking at a breeder who is too far for us to go see. She's 12hrs away from us.


I'm confused - "12 hours away" sounds like a 12 hour drive one way, which is a long way, especially if you've got to drive 12 hours more to get home. But people are talking about a 6 hour drive, so maybe you mean 12 hours round trip? In which case she's not 12 hours away, she's 6 hours away, which is not that far. 

_ETA: Ah, I see the breeder is willing to meet you halfway, missed that part the first time I read your post. _

We have driven 10 hours to bring a puppy home, but I would not have wanted to do that both directions - we flew up, rented a car, spent the night with relatives who lived around a half hour away, and the next morning we drove to the breeders to pick her up and drove her home. I shipped the crate in advance so it was waiting for us when we got there. 

Yes, it was a long drive, but really not that bad. A 6 hour drive would be a piece of cake, and you could spend the night in a motel if you didn't want to do the round trip in one day. 

Having a friend come with you is an excellent idea. If your husband is just worried about you being out there on the road by yourself for such a long time that's a very reasonable solution. 

I have also had a puppy shipped from Connecticut (breeder drove her 2-1/2 hours to Newark to put her on a non-stop flight) to San Francisco. Halo was in the air for 6-1/2 hours, and when you factor in the time to get her to the airport and before she was loaded on the flight, being loaded off the flight at SFO and driven home with us, it was nearly 12 hours. I was worried the whole time, but she arrived just fine. I was VERY relieved when they brought the crate out and I could see a little furry girl moving around inside!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> My husband wouldn't want me driving alone for 6 or 12 hours either. Although he doesn't tell me what I can and cannot do, I do respect his feelings. So I don't blame you for trying to find alternatives.


Actually, I had a similar situation a few years ago. It wasn’t about picking up a puppy though. It was about picking up a car. I respect my hubby’s feelings too, but I, more than he, knows what I am or am not capable of doing. 

My uncle wanted to give me his 1972 Karman Ghia. I wanted it, too. He lives in Colorado Springs. I live in Albuquerque - about 6 hours away. My hubby was ADAMANTLY opposed to me going up there and driving home in the Ghia all by my self. He couldn’t take the time off work plus he didn’t think an older car was that reliable. Well, I went – by myself – made sure I had my cell phone and drove the car home – no problem. I was just fine! 

Well, one problem - now it’s my son’s Ghia.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't want ot do it alone considering I have never drove more than an hour from home and I am terrible with directions and would get lost, my boyfriend already expected that he would be coming and is way more than happy to go from breeder to breeder to find the best one. I would never have a puppy shipped. The pictures they send can be deceiving I would want to meet the owners see their personalities, meet the mom and dad of the pups so you can get an idea of temperaments, and meet the other pups. You don't know how a pup will be by pictures you may decide you like one of the other pups that are there. If you want the pup you should really ask him to go. If he don't want to. You go if you really want him or find one closer as said by others. This pup is a lifetime companion you need to make sure you pick the best one for you from the best place even if that means driving.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We ship dogs through Delta and I ensure that we use the climate controlled airport locations. We track the puppies from the time they leave to the time they arrive and are picked up.

We have not had any issue.

Gabor has met people 1/2 way as well. If people want to drive to me us both, etc that is fine with us. We have a few doing that this time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi was shipped to me, and had two change overs I believe, since at the time, the Delta flight's AC went out, so we had to switch her to Continental. If I remember right, she flew out of Louisville, went to Texas, and then VA, then came into CT. It was a day long flight. She was 8.5 weeks I believe, came outta that crate as if to say "HERE I AM"..She was fine, no problems with the flight, I also tracked it via the computer.

Sure there are horror stories, and I can't say I blame your husband for not wanting you to drive ALONE 6 hours one way. I don't think I'd want to drive alone that far.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> She was 8.5 weeks I believe, came outta that crate as if to say "HERE I AM"..She was fine, no problems with the flight, I also tracked it via the computer.


Balto was 13 weeks old and on a direct flight from Stockholm, Sweden, to Newark, NJ. He and his littermate were in the same crate. They came running out of their crate, too, but their crate was a lake of urine. The first thing they did was poop, then ate like they were starving. LOL! 

After that long flight, he went back into his (cleaned out) crate and I drove 10 hours back home. I took a lot of breaks. 

Anyway, no harm done. He and his brother survived just fine. I personally enjoy long drives alone with just my thoughts.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you considered flying out and getting the puppy and bringing it back onboard the plane? Providing of course, that the puppy would fit in one of the carry on crates. That would obviously be a lot more expensive, but then most of both your and your hubby's concerns would be addressed. My husband refuses to allow a dog to travel as cargo on a plane (he saw a husky arrive dead once), so if I ever get a puppy from far away, that's likely how it's going to be done.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

liv said:


> Have you considered flying out and getting the puppy and bringing it back onboard the plane? Providing of course, that the puppy would fit in one of the carry on crates. That would obviously be a lot more expensive, but then most of both your and your hubby's concerns would be addressed. My husband refuses to allow a dog to travel as cargo on a plane (he saw a husky arrive dead once), so if I ever get a puppy from far away, that's likely how it's going to be done.


Maybe not that much more expensive. The price of the dog in the cabin is about $100 (depending on airline), plus the price of a bag, which maybe you can borrow. Shipping as cargo will be around $300 plus the price of a crate. Just be warned that a puppy at your feet doesn't leave much room for, um, your feet. But a GSD puppy might be too large at 8 weeks old. 

Hopefully the breeder can meet you at the airport. My breeder in the Netherlands met me at the train station and we had dinner at her house and played with puppies until I had to catch the last train of the evening at 10:30. They offered me to spend the night, but the Sunday morning trains didn't run early enough for me to catch my flight back to the States.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> As an adult, you may have to put your foot down and not allow being controlled and babied like that. Let him worry, he'll survive.





Miikkas mom said:


> Ok, Sorry, I just have no time for overly possessive and/or controlling spouses, husband or wife.




Respectfully, I don't think it's anyone's damned business to comment on someone else's marriage or the dynamics thereof. (Certainly, not to offer unsolicited marital advice on an unrelated board to someone you don't remotely know!) Your comment, Miikka's mom, about the spouse being "overly possessive and/or controlling" is totally out of line, and if it had been made about MY husband, you would certainly be hearing a piece of my mind big enough to possibly get me tossed off the board.

The woman asked for advice on her puppy, not her marriage. Butt the heck out. (And maybe consider in the future that marriages can be happy, healthy, and stable even if the dynamics differ from your own.)





BlackPuppy said:


> Maybe not that much more expensive. The price of the dog in the cabin is about $100 (depending on airline), plus the price of a bag, which maybe you can borrow. Shipping as cargo will be around $300 plus the price of a crate. Just be warned that a puppy at your feet doesn't leave much room for, um, your feet. But a GSD puppy might be too large at 8 weeks old.


This is a good idea, but I would be concerned that she might not get clearance with a GSD puppy; usually airline regs require the dog to be able to stand up fully in the carrier, and most airline-approved carriers will not have the headroom for such a large pup. It's worth calling and asking though, because you can get some amazing domestic deals if you buy last-minute or do some serious shopping around (you may even be able to fly on points, if you've accumulated enough). Flying with pet in-cabin is a lot less stressful for the pet than flying cargo. You may even have stewardesses that are nice enough to allow you to take the puppy out and hold it on your lap when the seatbelt sign is off (I flew with my macaw and was allowed this, and have flown several other times where I've seen small breed dogs on owners' laps). 

Please don't let people make you feel bad because a six-hour drive isn't feasible for you. Sometimes life does not allow us luxuries like taking a weekend to pick up a dog or even taking a whole day - most puppies fly well and land happy and healthy and ready to play. I had my (at the time) 2 year old abused rescue flown out to me and even SHE managed just fine and was ready to get outta the crate and stretch a bit, but none the worse for wear. 

Good luck bringing home your new pup. Lots of fun awaits you.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Check to see if petairways.com flys between the two cities you are looking at. They only fly pets which all fly in cabin. Check out their website. They just started their business last summer so they are slowly adding new cities. I'll be glad when they add Dallas.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Shavy said:


> Respectfully, I don't think it's anyone's damned business to comment on someone else's marriage or the dynamics thereof. (Certainly, not to offer unsolicited marital advice on an unrelated board to someone you don't remotely know!) Your comment, Miikka's mom, about the spouse being "overly possessive and/or controlling" is totally out of line, and if it had been made about MY husband, you would certainly be hearing a piece of my mind big enough to possibly get me tossed off the board.
> 
> The woman asked for advice on her puppy, not her marriage. Butt the heck out. (And maybe consider in the future that marriages can be happy, healthy, and stable even if the dynamics differ from your own.)


I don’t know how to do quotes – so I gotta do it my way….

Calm down Shavy!! Good Grief!! 

Shavy: _Respectfully, I don't think it's anyone's damned business to comment on someone else's marriage or the dynamics thereof. (Certainly, not to offer unsolicited marital advice on an unrelated board to someone you don't remotely know!) _*OK, I agree with this. OP’s marriage IS NONE of my business. I sincerely apologize to the OP. * _Your comment, Miikka's mom, about the spouse being "overly possessive and/or controlling" is totally out of line, and if it had been made about MY husband, you would certainly be hearing a piece of my mind big enough to possibly get me tossed off the board. _*You might want to re-read my original message, Shavy. No where did I say the OP’s spouse was overly possessive, etc. I was making a general statement. Please look at the comment again. Furthermore, in the future, you might want to make sure you CLEARLY comprehend what you are reading before slinging insults. I’m a big girl and can handle your insults just fine but someone else might take offense. *

The woman asked for advice on her puppy, not her marriage. *The OP asked about transporting her new puppy. I suggested she buck up, hop in her car, and go pick it up. IMO, 6 hours is not that far of a drive. *


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Check to see if petairways.com flys between the two cities you are looking at. They only fly pets which all fly in cabin. Check out their website. They just started their business last summer so they are slowly adding new cities. I'll be glad when they add Dallas.


Los Angeles is on that list! yes! Maybe they will have Long Beach on there when I get my next pup!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If money is not a consideration, why not fly, check out the fascilities, and fly the pup back. With an eight week old puppy, the travel crate should be small enough to be carried in the cabin, this takes a lot of the fear out of flying with the pup. Also, you will not have to worry about the puppy being lost, having not been transferred properly for a layover. 

If money is a consideration, taking a friend and getting a hotel room makes sense. I do not like the idea of that much driving alone. I would be afraid of falling asleep on the road. 

I do not ship puppies. I just do not like the idea of it. I prefer to meet the people, and well, that is just me. I know many people do with no problems.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> Actually, I had a similar situation a few years ago. It wasn’t about picking up a puppy though. It was about picking up a car. I respect my hubby’s feelings too, but I, more than he, knows what I am or am not capable of doing.
> 
> My uncle wanted to give me his 1972 Karman Ghia. I wanted it, too. He lives in Colorado Springs. I live in Albuquerque - about 6 hours away. My hubby was ADAMANTLY opposed to me going up there and driving home in the Ghia all by my self. He couldn’t take the time off work plus he didn’t think an older car was that reliable. Well, I went – by myself – made sure I had my cell phone and drove the car home – no problem. I was just fine!
> 
> Well, one problem - now it’s my son’s Ghia.


 
*all i can say is man i miss the springs!!! home!!! anxious to live back in Co Spgs!!!*



GSDAlphaMom said:


> Check to see if petairways.com flys between the two cities you are looking at. They only fly pets which all fly in cabin. Check out their website. They just started their business last summer so they are slowly adding new cities. I'll be glad when they add Dallas.


 
*Thank you! i couldnt think of the site earlier when i was going to post a comment! *


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> *all i can say is man i miss the springs!!! home!!! anxious to live back in Co Spgs!!!*


 
*I like the “Springs”. I need to get back up there for a visit. It’s an easy drive in the summer but I don’t like go up there in the winter because of the Raton Pass...if the weather bad, they close the pass. I liked Manitou Springs, too. It’s a cool little town. *

*How long did you live in Co. Springs? I wonder if you know my family - I have an uncle and cousin that live in the Springs. They've lived there for decades. *


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> *I like the “Springs”. I need to get back up there for a visit. It’s an easy drive in the summer but I don’t like go up there in the winter because of the Raton Pass...if the weather bad, they close the pass. I liked Manitou Springs, too. It’s a cool little town. *
> 
> *How long did you live in Co. Springs? I wonder if you know my family - I have an uncle and cousin that live in the Springs. They've lived there for decades. *


*i'm a springs native born and raised. only reason i'm not there now is i had to go and fall for a military guy lol. My husband is a navy brat and joined the navy shortly after we got married. Manitou is awesome! Old Colorado City, Manitou, Garden of the Gods... fresh air... no wacked out humidity! I get to go back in february for a friends wedding so that will be nice. I'm 23. We got moved to NC when i was 21. Anxiously counting down the years til hubby retires and we get to move back home! I cant stand not having actual seasons!!! Winter= snow!!! not rain! Who are your family there? its possible i do know them. It may be a big area but everyone and their mother is connected in some way! its kinda freaky... raton pass is scary in good weather! i'm not a fan of it. Its too windy every time i drive through. Monarch pass scares me even more than raton so lesser of two evils. *


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> *i'm a springs native born and raised. only reason i'm not there now is i had to go and fall for a military guy lol. My husband is a navy brat and joined the navy shortly after we got married. Manitou is awesome! Old Colorado City, Manitou, Garden of the Gods... fresh air... no wacked out humidity! I get to go back in february for a friends wedding so that will be nice. I'm 23. We got moved to NC when i was 21. Anxiously counting down the years til hubby retires and we get to move back home! I cant stand not having actual seasons!!! Winter= snow!!! not rain! Who are your family there? its possible i do know them. It may be a big area but everyone and their mother is connected in some way! its kinda freaky... raton pass is scary in good weather! i'm not a fan of it. Its too windy every time i drive through. Monarch pass scares me even more than raton so lesser of two evils. *


My uncle was the hockey coach at Colorado Collage and then took the same job at the Air Force Academy. He started out there in 1968 and retired from the USAFA in the early 1990’s, I think. 

Anyway, you're much younger than my cousin so you probably don’t know each other. 

Yes, I would imagine that the weather is quite different in NC. MUCH more humid, I would think!!

Another cousin (not the one that lives in Springs) is married to a military man. They have move quite a lot over their 25 year marriage! Now, they live in Denver, CO!! He was stationed at a base near Aurora – just outside of Denver (I can’t think of the name of the base right now). He was transferred to San Diego but she is staying in Denver. He’ll be retiring in a year or 2 so they’ll get together on weekends, LOL. :blush: Who knows…maybe you’re hubby will get transferred back to Colorado….I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you. :fingerscrossed:

Oh, by the way, I LOVE driving through mountain passes!! Well, as long as there is no snow!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

With all that moving I don't think I want to marry a man in the military!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> With all that moving I don't think I want to marry a man in the military!


It's not so bad Jessie....you'd get to see a lot of the world!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

That seems like fun. I actually almost joined the Army after HS, but I wasn't ready. :/


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> My uncle was the hockey coach at Colorado Collage and then took the same job at the Air Force Academy. He started out there in 1968 and retired from the USAFA in the early 1990’s, I think.
> 
> Anyway, you're much younger than my cousin so you probably don’t know each other.
> 
> ...


 
*if it werent for the humidity my Zena girl would be living with us but as we're doomed to suffer humidity as long as my husband is navy, her ears are safer in CO with my inlaws. I miss my girl. She's a good dog. I cant remember the name of the base in Aurora right now either lol. We're hoping we'll be able to get Colorado as a duty station that we retire at. Hubby wants to put in the 20 years so by then we should be able to get stationed in CO pretty easily. I'd like to live somewhere closer to home but our choices are limited if we like snow in the winter lol. We're going to maryland for this next station so real winters will be a pleasant thrill! It snows once a year if at all where we are right now and hubby and i fight over who gets to drive in the snow. Its hilarious because the threat of snow, the town shuts down. These people would have heart attacks if they got a blizzard! Hubby and i just hit our 4 year anniversary. and we have roughly 16 years to go before retirement. I just want to move back home, own my own house massive fenced in yard and have a pack of GSDs and a doberman or two. Oh and a horse or two. that would be nice. I miss the mountains so much. They're pretty and life just sucks not being able to step outside and see Pikes Peak covered in snow even in the middle of summer. There is nothing more beautiful than winter in CO with the snow making the city sparkle! Least nothing i've seen. The dogs prancing like fairies through the snow and then diving head first is pretty funny though!*


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> That seems like fun. I actually almost joined the Army after HS, but I wasn't ready. :/


No, I think you need to spend your life working with dogs and/or animals in general. You should be a vet or something.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> With all that moving I don't think I want to marry a man in the military!


 
i thought the same thing and flat out said i had no interest in marrying into military and well... you cant help who you love! I hate not being able to live back home but not having to worry about family showing up at random and butting in when they arent wanted is nice. The only downside is getting stationed places that seriously suck. We're currently at a marine base Camp lejeune... the area sucks. NOT family oriented. Natives arent fans of military because the marines here tend to trash everything and cause trouble. Anything worth doing is a minimum of an hours drive whereas back home in Colorado, there is TONS to do just in Colorado Springs and then you have Denver... I actually enjoy being a military wife. Its different and theres a stability that comes from being military with everyone else losing job and such. it was pretty easy to adjust to.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> *if it werent for the humidity my Zena girl would be living with us but as we're doomed to suffer humidity as long as my husband is navy, her ears are safer in CO with my inlaws. I miss my girl. She's a good dog. I cant remember the name of the base in Aurora right now either lol. We're hoping we'll be able to get Colorado as a duty station that we retire at. Hubby wants to put in the 20 years so by then we should be able to get stationed in CO pretty easily. I'd like to live somewhere closer to home but our choices are limited if we like snow in the winter lol. We're going to maryland for this next station so real winters will be a pleasant thrill! It snows once a year if at all where we are right now and hubby and i fight over who gets to drive in the snow. Its hilarious because the threat of snow, the town shuts down. These people would have heart attacks if they got a blizzard! Hubby and i just hit our 4 year anniversary. and we have roughly 16 years to go before retirement. I just want to move back home, own my own house massive fenced in yard and have a pack of GSDs and a doberman or two. Oh and a horse or two. that would be nice. I miss the mountains so much. They're pretty and life just sucks not being able to step outside and see Pikes Peak covered in snow even in the middle of summer. There is nothing more beautiful than winter in CO with the snow making the city sparkle! Least nothing i've seen. The dogs prancing like fairies through the snow and then diving head first is pretty funny though!*


Is the base Langley? Geez, its gonna bug me now...I'll have to go look it up lol! My cousins hubby is Navy, too. When he was first transferred to Denver I was shocked! What kind of naval base is in the middle of the country, I thought to myself. LOL But I guess they dont have to be naval bases per say. 

Arent there smaller mountains in NC? How far are you from the Smokey Mountains? Maybe you and your hubby could do a little weekend get away so you could see some mountains again. 

You'd have to go pretty far for snow.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Miikkas mom said:


> No, I think you need to spend your life working with dogs and/or animals in general. You should be a vet or something.


It will take to long to be a vet and I hate math, there are alot classes.lol. I am planning getting a degree in Zoology and work at the San Diego Wild Animal Park or something.

I have always had a dream of acting and modeling(I have been asked more than onc o be a model, and I got an award for Drama when I graduated HS.) If I do those I could still help animals like start my own rescue. I got a while to think about stuff. I have big dreams!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Miikkas mom said:


> Is the base Langley? Geez, its gonna bug me now...I'll have to go look it up lol!


It's Buckley.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> It will take to long to be a vet and I hate math, there are alot classes.lol. I am planning getting a degree in Zoology and work at the San Diego Wild Animal Park or something.
> 
> I have always had a dream of acting and modeling(I have been asked more than onc o be a model, and I got an award for Drama when I graduated HS.) If I do those I could still help animals like start my own rescue. I got a while to think about stuff. I have big dreams!


Zoology would be very interesting! 

There is nothing wrong with big dreams, Jessie!! :thumbup:

Time for me to hit the sack!! Good night!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> Is the base Langley? Geez, its gonna bug me now...I'll have to go look it up lol! My cousins hubby is Navy, too. When he was first transferred to Denver I was shocked! What kind of naval base is in the middle of the country, I thought to myself. LOL But I guess they dont have to be naval bases per say.
> 
> Arent there smaller mountains in NC? How far are you from the Smokey Mountains? Maybe you and your hubby could do a little weekend get away so you could see some mountains again.
> 
> You'd have to go pretty far for snow.


*The mountains are about a 4-5 hour drive from where we are if i remember right on the time. And they're not the same by any means! The trees and just general feel of the area if off if that makes any sense. They dont smell right or look right. lol. nothing can ever compare to my rocky mountains! I just dont like the way it smells out this way anyway. It always smells like something is rotting, probably because we live so close to waterways and swampy areas. *

*As far as transfering... i dont know what would be required to get stationed somewhere really. I just know that because my hubby is a corpsman, he can pretty much get stationed ANYWHERE there is a clinic or military hospital if what he's told me is correct. We're going to look into getting stationed at Ft. Carson in the Springs as his final station when that time comes. We know the area so it would be the first place we didnt get lost!!! There is a naval base in Nevada! Its usually the air stations that are middle of the country. Supposedly anyone in any branch involved in the medical field can get stationed at pretty much any base starting in the next year or so. Guess we'll see!! According to an Uncle of mine when he found out we were going to maryland, he feels sorry for us. Why we have no idea. It snows, theres trees, its a naval area which generally means more family oriented so it should be nicer in general than this h**l hole. I'm just looking forward to actual winters and not so ridiculously hot summers! My winter coat cries every time i open the coat closet and dont use it. *



Jessiewessie99 said:


> It will take to long to be a vet and I hate math, there are alot classes.lol. I am planning getting a degree in Zoology and work at the San Diego Wild Animal Park or something.
> 
> I have always had a dream of acting and modeling(I have been asked more than onc o be a model, and I got an award for Drama when I graduated HS.) If I do those I could still help animals like start my own rescue. I got a while to think about stuff. I have big dreams!


 
*we wanted to open our own no-kill rescue when hubby retires but i honestly dont think it'll happen. Dont have the patience for it. I'll probably just rescue the older animals to live out their days with us but not run a rescue. Too much. *

*I wanted to be an actress. Actually almost made it but i chickened out. It wasnt until HS that i actually came out of my shell enough to not care who was really watching lol. I may try again in the future but we'll see. *


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Miikkas mom said:


> Zoology would be very interesting!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with big dreams, Jessie!! :thumbup:
> 
> Time for me to hit the sack!! Good night!


 
I know!=) I will keep dreaming until I am happy with what I get.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> *we wanted to open our own no-kill rescue when hubby retires but i honestly dont think it'll happen. Dont have the patience for it. I'll probably just rescue the older animals to live out their days with us but not run a rescue. Too much. *
> 
> *I wanted to be an actress. Actually almost made it but i chickened out. It wasnt until HS that i actually came out of my shell enough to not care who was really watching lol. I may try again in the future but we'll see. *


My grandpa's neighbors friend has something like a retirement hoe for senior dogs.I might go to some auditions or try to be a model with my friend who also wants to do it.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Check to see if petairways.com flys between the two cities you are looking at. They only fly pets which all fly in cabin. Check out their website. They just started their business last summer so they are slowly adding new cities. I'll be glad when they add Dallas.


I shipped a puppy on Petairways from Virginia to Colorado just last month--I had to drive up to BWI--but the service is fantastic. Reasonable prices (fairly close to shipping cargo) and tip-top care for your puppy. You hand the dog to the "flight attendant" -- who is a vet tech--and he's carried or walked onto the plane, you don't have to supply your own crate, there's no waiting on tarmac, and they fly in a modified cabin that is outfitted with crates instead of seats.

I highly recommend them and hope they add more airports to their schedule.

Christine


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Did a 12 hour drive up on a Saturday and 12 hours back on a Sunday to get my little guy. Just schedule an early morning pickup and you will be home in the evening.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Maybe you can get a friend to take the drive with you & hubby would feel better. My girl Kiya, was shipped from OH to NY when she was 14 wks old. I don't think she had any ill effect from it, it was a direct flight I believe.


----------

